# Favorite ways to get "Fun Exercise"



## Barbsjw (Mar 23, 2020)

When Roger and I have sex, we usually do missionary (with me on top) or reverse cowgirl. Anyone else care to share? Of course, due to the quarantine, we're getting LOTS of practice.


----------



## landshark (Mar 23, 2020)

Our go-to is her on all-4s, me behind. Helps optimize due to our sizes and shapes. When we do missionary she is usually on top. She doesn’t want to do it this way but when we do she usually does so with wreckless abandon. a 345 pound woman riding her 160 pound man can sometimes be hard to handle.


----------



## landshark (Mar 23, 2020)

Also, @Barbsjw i am a huge fan of reverse cowgirl but my wife is less so.  Her butt is too big and it’s hard for me to stay in!


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 25, 2020)

Another position we like is him sitting, and me sitting in his lap, facing either direction.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 27, 2020)

In the shower this morning, Roger lifted me up, so I could wrap myself around him. I was the best sex we've had lately.


----------



## landshark (Apr 27, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> In the shower this morning, Roger lifted me up, so I could wrap myself around him. I was the best sex we've had lately.



well that was a fun post to read.

It also leads to a question. How big and strong is he? This is something else that I think is worth mentioning in that “FA frustrations” thread: that our partners sometimes want to be lifted and held like any other girl. But when our partner is 2x+ our own size it definitely makes it a challenge.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm 250, he's 380. He's fairly burly.


----------



## landshark (Apr 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> I'm 250, he's 380. He's fairly burly.



nice. I definitely don’t have that going for me. I’m strong for a smaller guy but I’m not going to be lifting my ~350 pound wife in the shower like that.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 28, 2020)

BTW: He DID carry me over the threshold on our wedding night a few years ago.


----------



## landshark (Apr 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> BTW: He DID carry me over the threshold on our wedding night a few years ago.



That’s pretty badass. I sometimes wish I could do stuff like that. Like I said, that’s a topic for the “FA Frustrations” thread or the one on the reality of dating a SSBBW.


----------



## op user (Apr 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> BTW: He DID carry me over the threshold on our wedding night a few years ago.




Lifting and carrying the bribe over the threshold is a very romantic thing to offer to a (SS)BBW. Besides the meaning of starting a life together it is a nice way to show her she can enjoy what she sees in the movies and she can have it too.
I haven't been involved with a lady so much larger like Happily's married and his wife, but when it happens I would like to try it as long she feels okish. And the same applies the notion of taking her to bed.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2020)

op user said:


> Lifting and carrying the bribe over the threshold



I thought that "Lifting and carrying the bribe over the threshold" was a very serious criminal offense.


----------



## op user (Apr 29, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I thought that "Lifting and carrying the bribe over the threshold" was a very serious criminal offense.



I am not aware of it and I have some pretty good lawyers as friends... One is a former BBW who would understand.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2020)

op user said:


> I am not aware of it and I have some pretty good lawyers as friends... One is a former BBW who would understand.



bride = νύφη
bribe = δωροδοκία


----------



## op user (Apr 29, 2020)

Shotha said:


> bride = νύφη
> bribe = δωροδοκία



Thanks for pointing out the spelling mistake - I have been told to double check what I type
But then again who takes a bribe at home?


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2020)

This is part of the fun of learning a new language, especially when the new language is English. Much of our humor depends of words that sound the same or similar.

And before banks were used by most people, most people would take their money, including bribes that they had received, home and across the threshold and they hid it under the mattress. So, they would take it to bed with them, just like they would take their bride to bed.


----------

